# 100 amp Subpanel - Neutral Bar not big enough



## phoenixsky (May 6, 2016)

Hi all, hope you're great. 

Im an electric apprentice building a home. Its been a great learning experience but wow, I wish I had more residential experience. 

Here is what I got. 

I bought an existing house with a 100 amp service. 

I just mounted a new 200 amp panel in my basement and I have a new 200amp meter outside on a pole waiting to be hooked up. 

Im trying to bring a feeder from my NEW 200amp to my existing 100amp but have discovered that the neutral bar on the NEW 200amp only can take a #4. Is this normal to have such a small neutral bar?

My 2 options I see are buy a different panel or run a #4 Copper which is good for 85Amp but then I need to make sure the existing house can run on 85 amps and I would probably have to swap out that 100 amp main breaker for a 80 or 90. 

This is the NEW 200AMP panel I bough. 
http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/i...I3676599?Ns=P_Price_55461|1&Ntt=200+amp+panel

thanks for any help.

Casey


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

They make neutral buss adapters, just swing by your local box store and pick one up for about $5. Usually it has a few teeth on it that fit under the existing neutral bar screws on several slots though some bolt onto the bar itself. Just buy whatever one is made for your panel

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

There should be a lug big enough for your neutral. If it's not big enough, toss it and get a bigger lug. Something doesn't sound right here, though. Take some pics of your actual panel.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

phoenixsky said:


> Hi all, hope you're great.
> 
> I'm trying to bring a feeder from my NEW 200amp to my existing 100amp but have discovered that the neutral bar on the NEW 200amp only can take a #4. Is this normal to have such a small neutral bar?
> 
> ...


A 200 A panel ought to come with an appropriate mechanical lug for both hots AND the neutral.

Did you throw away the gadget ?

( Most odd, as a UL panel would have a suitable neutral size lug -- straight off.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Includes factory installed 200 Amp main breaker with two factory installed *60A 3 pole* main breakers...

Three pole breakers are never used in one-phase schemes.

What kind of fish is this ?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

telsa said:


> Includes factory installed 200 Amp main breaker with two factory installed *60A 3 pole* main breakers...
> 
> Three pole breakers are never used in one-phase schemes.
> 
> What kind of fish is this ?


Huh? It says it's a generator panel...


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I think the issue is that there is not a space on the neutral for the neutral for the 100 amp feeder. I expect he is correct and, as suggested, he needs a neutral bus adapter for the larger neutral that is being used for the 100 amp feeder circuit. 

That being said, load calculations for the 100 amp feeder will likely show that a #4 neutral is more than large enough. (220.61)


----------



## phoenixsky (May 6, 2016)

Here is a couple pics. It has a built in transfer switch, so it is a bit odd. 

If I can get a little adapter that would be great.


----------



## phoenixsky (May 6, 2016)

Instructions. #4 largest


----------



## Indman (Oct 10, 2012)

The neutral bar doesn't take the feeder neutral, the feeder neutral lug does. Which looks like it's in the middle.


----------



## phoenixsky (May 6, 2016)

Indman I have a 4/0 aluminum that goes to the 200 amp panel. 4/0 neutral goes to the big lug. 

I have to feed a 100 sub panel and was hoping to use the existing #1 aluminum but it won't fit in the branch circuit section neutral bar.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Use a Polaris lug or split bolt and a #4cu and terminate in the hole of your choosing.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Put a lug on your neutral bar. Most panels come from the factory that way anyway. Looks like Square D has become completely Schneider-ized.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

phoenixsky said:


> Indman I have a 4/0 aluminum that goes to the 200 amp panel. 4/0 neutral goes to the big lug.
> 
> I have to feed a 100 sub panel and was hoping to use the existing #1 aluminum but it won't fit in the branch circuit section neutral bar.


Have you gone over any of this with your bosses or journeymen?

Have they never seen one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Square-Lk100An-Cntr-Neutral-Lug/dp/B00PSMSBDI


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

99cents said:


> Huh? It says it's a generator panel...


THINK about it.

MOST odd.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

telsa said:


> THINK about it.
> 
> MOST odd.


Are the three pole breakers to transfer power from the generator to six circuits, three on each leg? I dunno, I have only done one generator job and that was a separate panel with an inlet outside for a portable generator.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

dont do much genny stuff myself, but never heard of that set-up:001_huh:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

telsa said:


> THINK about it.
> 
> MOST odd.





99cents said:


> Are the three pole breakers to transfer power from the generator to six circuits, three on each leg? I dunno, I have only done one generator job and that was a separate panel with an inlet outside for a portable generator.


The '3 pole' 60A breaker acts as a transfer switch ... L1 L2 and N are switched, those are the 3 poles.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

The three lugs at the top are for your 4/0 Entrance cable, Neutral goes in the center.
The generator connects to the 60amp 3 pole breaker, Neutral is on top as marked.
For a 100 amp Sub Panel, install a 100 amp 2 pole breaker. Connect Ground and Neutral to the Neutral Buss. *For wires larger than #4 purchase a Collar Strap.* Most companies call it a Collar Strap, Square D may call it a Neutral Lug.

Of course Ground and Neutral are separated in the sub panel.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Pete nailed it.....:thumbsup:









~CS~


----------



## Indman (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry, I thought you meant for the main feed. Plenty of options just go look. Any electric supply place would be able to help you..


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

It looks like the neutral lug for the service conductors has a small slotted screw on the side of the big allen screw. Your feeder neutral should fit there.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

emtnut said:


> The '3 pole' 60A breaker acts as a transfer switch ... L1 L2 and N are switched, those are the 3 poles.


emt is correct, here is more info on that panel:http://www.global-download.schneider-electric.com/mainRepository/EDMS_CTRY2.nsf/69f5d72c7a0cf811c12573d800389503/2433b776bbf02f4c85257935005ba128/$FILE/S0120HO1101EP%20QO%20GenPanel%20EN.pdf


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/41125261?...37786209&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=97477801689&veh=sem
OR 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Square-D-By-Schneider-Electric-HOM100AN-100A-Neutral-Lug-Kit/41144204

You want something like this.
And yes, I am amazed that Walmart sells these :laughing:


----------

